# Lion King at the Superscreen



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I took my daughter to the local superscreen (away from the tv and DVD player) to see The Lion King last night as she was only three when it was in theaters during it's first release. 

All I can say is wow! It was incredible compared to watching it on VHS - I assume it will be on DVD this summer like Beauty & The Beast was last year. 

To see that gorgeous animation in a six-story theater with the booming digital sound was well worth the $6 admission. If any of you have kids that didn't get to see it in theaters, I would recommend taking them to see it (if you have an IMAX or Superscreen theater in your city).


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I know what you mean. I saw Beauty & The Beast at the IMAX last year. It was awesome! I plan on taking my daughter to see The Lion King.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm taking my son and a friend of his on
Monday. I've seen the movie several
times but never in IMAX.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Wait until you hear the lions roar and the wildebeast stampede in full digital surround sound. Ohhh - Ahhh!


----------



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

Based on the recommendations here, I took my sons to see Lion King at IMAX. Was great right up to the moment where Simba and Nala fight. That's about the time I guess the 'IMAX experience' got to my 3 year old as he upchucked his popcorn and lemonade. 

Financially, I wouldn't recommend taking a family of four again - tickets alone hit $36 (middle of the afternoon) + the add-on for goodies from the snack bar. 

Other than that - the picture was incredible and sound was fantastic. Will probably hit it alone for LOTR. 

Warning = If you have any inkling of motion sickness in a little one - beware!!!!!!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Coming Attractions note. This will be a Platinum Edition DVD in October (ala Beatuy and the Beast)

Coming NEXT Christmas --- Aladdin. With a DVD to follow 11 months later.

After that who knows... maybe the Little Mermaid. This Beauty/Lion/Aladdin "trilogy" was the peak of Disney Animation in the early 90's before they stumbled with Pocahantas and the Hunchback. Ironically the best movies since have been Mulan and Lilo and Stich (both made in Florida instead of California). Here's hoping they both get the next Platinum/Imax treatment.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I think Mulan on the Superscreen with the Huns attacking in the snow would be awesome. I'm a Disney animation buff, if you can't tell. The worst Disney animated film is better than the best other studios dish out, the exception being Shrek by Dreamworks.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Don't get me wrong, I love IMAX, it was awesome experience, price is a little up there, but it's well worth it. My gripe is when will they start to have the movies I like, some action flick with Cage, Gibson or Trovolta. I would just about give anything to see Windtalkers at the IMAX, the battle scene would look and sound incredible.


----------

